# Oder-Operator Tastenkürzel



## java007 (7. Apr 2010)

Hallo Leute,

über welche Tastenkombination kann man ein Oder-Operator einfügen?

mfg


----------



## Sonecc (7. Apr 2010)

alt gr + < ??


----------



## Der Müde Joe (7. Apr 2010)

für dich (Copy Paste):

|

bei mir alt-gr 1


----------



## faetzminator (7. Apr 2010)

Je nach Layout  ? Bei de-ch wärs [c][ctrl] [alt] [7][/c] (bzw. unter *ux [c][ctrl] [alt] [1][/c])


----------



## Sonecc (7. Apr 2010)

Ja, aber ich frage mich, ob das wirklich ne frage für ein Forum ist ...
Wofür gibt es die Zeichentabelle in Windows?
Linux hat sowas sicher auch und sonst gibts Google, wo man das Problemlos finden kann....


----------



## JanHH (8. Apr 2010)

das doch mal lustig.


----------



## agentone (8. Apr 2010)

O man, wenns schon daran scheitert, einzelne Zeichen überhaupt zu schreiben!
Aber solche Tastenkombis sind immer sehr Systemabhängig: Windows/Linux, PC/Laptop


----------



## FArt (8. Apr 2010)

Bei mir ist es alt+7 *G*


----------

